# For All Those Who Want A Braumeister!



## suchidog (17/10/11)

What is the magic price figure you have stored away deep in your memory that you are prepared/able to pay? 

Anyone game for a bulk buy?


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/11)

I'd pay about $600.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Nice system for a single-keg brew up, but more to go wrong. On the bigger overseas forums you hear stories about wort shooting out of the malt pipe, pumps breaking down etc. And I note that one supplier here in Australia is fitting an extra fabric layer to the filter as the current one needs beefing up a bit. At least with your ghetto system, if something goes wrong such as your $50 pump failing, because you built the system yourself you can easily whip out the offending part and put another one in without waiting on Germany. 

Compared to BIAB or BIAU (bucket in an urn) I really can't see $2500 there. However I can see value in the really big top of the range one, for a brew-cafe etc. because, at that commercial level they won't be interested in ghetto systems, handy pails etc and with a higher turnover of drinkers it would pay for itself fairly quickly and not cost too much in staff wages to operate it.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/11)

The way I see it, if I was going to spend that much money I'd have a 3V setup with a march pump. It's embarrassing to spend that much money and still need to get sparge water from a kettle or another device. The only real benefit I can see is fully programmed stepped mashes. However if I wanted to automate any aspect of the brew day it would be the cleaning side of it not the actual brewing. That's the fun part.

That's how I've come up with $600. I figure an urn + bag is about $300 so happy to pay twice that much for having some extra bling.

I know this is off topic but 3V and Braumeister pimps are constantly shitting up the threads that I don't want shitted up


----------



## Dazza88 (17/10/11)

What is the cheapest price they go for suchi?


----------



## stux (17/10/11)

SWMBO saw one the other day... her reaction to the price was... memorable.


----------



## seemax (17/10/11)

A big chunk of the price is amortising the investment , years of time and effort, prototyping, testing ,etc... plus interest if they've borrowed money.

It has inspired me to develop a programmable step masher using Arduino ... perhaps with a re-cric pump down the track.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

*Reality Check*












*or *




*???*


----------



## Pollux (17/10/11)

You going to try out BIATL (Brew In A Top Loader) now???? You have lost your marbles...


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

BIASLR


----------



## MarkBastard (17/10/11)

NickB said:


> BIASLR


hahahahahaha


----------



## winkle (17/10/11)

Pollux said:


> You going to try out BIATL (Brew In A Top Loader) now???? You have lost your marbles...


About time too.


----------



## Nick JD (17/10/11)

I think the reality check needs to be items made in Germany - not China.

A Wokmeister for about $700 would be fully doable.


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Blaumeister?


----------



## Feldon (17/10/11)

Maomeister?


----------



## DU99 (17/10/11)




----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Hey I might get one of those 50" panas for my Christmas Present, my 42 is beginning to look a bit ordinary. Been an LCD guy up to now but the plazzies are less power hungry nowadays and I like those nice glowing phosphor colours.
Son's moved out to his own place and needs a tv.

Any excuse..................


----------



## megs80 (17/10/11)

I saw a beer brewed in one of these the other day. Sure its expensive, but it made the brew day just so easy mess and hassle free. If your time poor its a pretty good deal.

Cheers


----------



## Pollux (17/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Hey I might get one of those 50" panas for my Christmas Present, my 42 is beginning to look a bit ordinary. Been an LCD guy up to now but the plazzies are less power hungry nowadays and I like those nice glowing phosphor colours.
> Son's moved out to his own place and needs a tv.
> 
> Any excuse..................




I bought a 47" Vivo HD LCD from DSE last year.......It does a pretty damn awesome job.....Although bringing it home in my Barina was interesting. I actually took a short friend to drive my car home as I wouldn't have fit behind the wheel.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> I think the reality check needs to be items made in Germany - not China.






Feldon said:


> Maomeister?




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Scientist (17/10/11)

winkle said:


> About time too.




That is wrong on so many levels


----------



## malt_shovel (17/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> That is wrong on so many levels




I guess he doesn't believe in hot-side aeration (or could care less...). I think I prefer my wort un-spun...


----------



## browndog (17/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> That is wrong on so many levels




I'm surprised your not out running caustic through your washing machine right now mate


----------



## Nick JD (17/10/11)

But seriously ... is there a patent on the Braumeister? 

If not, then a well-made east asian version fabricated by people not on $30 euros an hour would come in WAY cheaper. 

I reckon a Hyundai i30 vs a BMW 1 series kinda difference.


----------



## mfeighan (17/10/11)

winkle said:


> About time too.




gold! and no need to squeeze the bag


----------



## Tony (17/10/11)

I want a 50 liter one but $3500........ Naaaaaaa

I recon i can build one for under $1500.

Actually..... i have already started.

100L SS Pot: $300 (already have)
30 step PID temp controller, SSR, heat sink etc: $150 from USA
SS 4800w element 4.5 meters long $200
march 815 pump $180 from USA (already have)
Malt tube, falsies, center rod and stand custom built and assorted fittings: $500 (estimated)

And it would be made with easily sourced parts


----------



## pk.sax (17/10/11)

Mikey said:


> gold! and no need to squeeze the bag


You don't want to squeeze bags! :blink:


----------



## The Scientist (17/10/11)

browndog said:


> I'm surprised your not out running caustic through your washing machine right now mate







Washing Machines are good for but one thing, Zombie killing devices or grain mill motors :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Pollux said:


> I bought a 47" Vivo HD LCD from DSE last year.......It does a pretty damn awesome job.....Although bringing it home in my Barina was interesting. I actually took a short friend to drive my car home as I wouldn't have fit behind the wheel.



Compared to you, 90% of the population is short


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Make that probably 97%


----------



## Pollux (17/10/11)

No, this one was VERY short......almost makes my missus look tall.


----------



## suchidog (18/10/11)

DazDog said:


> What is the cheapest price they go for suchi?



Ross (Craftbrewer) did a special recently with 20 litre models for $2250. Thats the best I have seen


----------



## suchidog (18/10/11)

Wow this thread went off track quickly hahaha


----------



## LRK (18/10/11)

So if a 2-3 year old, twice used 50L Braumeister was available for $1,000, That'd be good buying???


----------



## datamike (18/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> But seriously ... is there a patent on the Braumeister?
> 
> If not, then a well-made east asian version fabricated by people not on $30 euros an hour would come in WAY cheaper.
> 
> I reckon a Hyundai i30 vs a BMW 1 series kinda difference.




Not that I can find. Speidels claim patent #DE 101 50 395 B4. That's a very strange numbering convention. Perhaps it relates to something German given the "DE", but they don't specifically note what exactly is patented anyway. The only thing I can really see as being patentable is the malt tube and most likely the vertical upwards flow process. 

As to a "well-made asian version", it would be cheaper - significantly, but it's a complex, long process to get there. 

I've been trying to engineer a "single-vessel" system that addresses what I see are drawbacks to the Braumeister, and to reduce the price, that could be manufactured in Asia.

It's not simple, however. 

Dealing with the Chinese is a pain in the ass and requires big upfront money to proceed. The real savings are realized with big orders, but of course that means a very substantial investment straight away.

Michael


----------



## stux (18/10/11)

LRK said:


> So if a 2-3 year old, twice used 50L Braumeister was available for $1,000, That'd be good buying???



I'd pay that...

Where do I sign?


----------



## stux (18/10/11)

datamike said:


> Not that I can find. Speidels claim patent #DE 101 50 395 B4. That's a very strange numbering convention. Perhaps it relates to something German given the "DE", but they don't specifically note what exactly is patented anyway. The only thing I can really see as being patentable is the malt tube and most likely the vertical upwards flow process.
> 
> As to a "well-made asian version", it would be cheaper - significantly, but it's a complex, long process to get there.
> 
> ...



IANA(P)L but

That would be a German patent. An international patent is simply a patent registered in multiple countries

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=d...10150395B4.html


----------



## stux (18/10/11)

Ps: according to the patent you can use a cone shaped filter on the top of your malt tube to get more grain in it 

Or just longer malt tube extensions


----------



## datamike (18/10/11)

Stux said:


> IANA(P)L but
> 
> That would be a German patent. An international patent is simply a patent registered in multiple countries
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=d...10150395B4.html



Good find! Does indeed seem that they are patenting (at least in Germany) the "malt pipe" portion.

Michael


----------



## Silo Ted (18/10/11)

datamike said:


> I've been trying to engineer a "single-vessel" system that addresses what I see are drawbacks to the Braumeister, and to reduce the price, that could be manufactured in Asia.
> 
> It's not simple, however.
> 
> ...




You may want to try finding a Vietnam-based company. I have read of a couple of people here that got their breweries manufactured over there that were happy with the outcome.


----------



## datamike (18/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You may want to try finding a Vietnam-based company. I have read of a couple of people here that got their breweries manufactured over there that were happy with the outcome.



Interesting! Thanks for the tip. I will look into it.

Michael


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/11)

Hey I bought the Pana today thanks to this thread. 

I went on a search for goods that were only a fraction of the price of the BM to illustrate what you could buy, and when I came across the full HD 50 inch mofo TV I couldn't stop thinking about it.  


Plus I only paid $889 at Dick Smith - woot.


----------



## suchidog (28/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Hey I bought the Pana today thanks to this thread.
> 
> I went on a search for goods that were only a fraction of the price of the BM to illustrate what you could buy, and when I came across the full HD 50 inch mofo TV I couldn't stop thinking about it.
> 
> ...



glad I could help :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/11)

The Scientist said:


> View attachment 49259
> 
> 
> Washing Machines are good for but *one* thing, Zombie killing devices or grain mill motors :lol:


Ummm, that would be two things.


----------



## manudh (29/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You may want to try finding a Vietnam-based company. I have read of a couple of people here that got their breweries manufactured over there that were happy with the outcome.



Are you talking about me (stainlessstuff.net) or another vnese company ? I just sold a few rims and herms.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/10/11)

Why yes, I am talking about you ! Sent your web address to the guy above last week . 

You should design a Vietnamese Braumeister , exported to Australia for under $1000, and you would make a killing !


----------



## Wimmig (29/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Why yes, I am talking about you ! Sent your web address to the guy above last week .
> 
> You should design a Vietnamese Braumeister , exported to Australia for under $1000, and you would make a killing !



Hell yeah. Just rip it right off and refuse to accept the patent lodge. I'll buy one.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/10/11)

Wimmig said:


> Hell yeah. Just rip it right off and refuse to accept the patent lodge. I'll buy one.



Hate to burst your bubble, but it happens every day, with all manner of products. There's a good chance you have a dozen 'rip offs' in your possession. I see no moral dilemma in ripping off what is ultimately an auto-heated electric urn with a few snappy add-ons. 

Ever downloaded a movie illegally? Recorded music to a cassette? Outrageous disregard for ownership rights !


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/11)

V


Silo Ted said:


> Why yes, I am talking about you ! Sent your web address to the guy above last week .
> 
> You should design a Vietnamese Braumeister , exported to Australia for under $1000, and you would make a killing !


exceot sone of the pictures on thst site are awful, ie quality of build. Look at spice container, inside of herms etc. get whar u pay for, it looks like. I was hopefully when I went on the site, but nit now. Besides prices dont seem much diff from getting thr stuff built here.


----------



## manudh (29/10/11)

Hi, 

@silo ted: no problem and thanks for the advertising.

@city morgue: I am not the best welder out there by far and there is a lot of space for improvements. I am for example quite ashamed of the shape of the Herms I sold so far, and just recently found a way to keep a nice cylinder shape. I also started shielding welds 6 month ago. About the spice container, welding 0.5 mm pierced sheet is not a trivial thing and it's not beer equipment. About the bottom of the Herms this is actually a shielded weld I believe, the dark color is often here after a weld, I polish it off on the outside but the angle grinder doesnt fit in the Herms, people usually use acid to peel off the darkened steel but I reluctant to do it ... But in the end you are right you get what you pay for. I posted those pics on the site to make sure people knew what to expect.

About the brewmester thing, I dont like to copy designs of other companies unless these are ancient / very simple / outrageously expensive / public domain / very widespread design. If someone is serious about getting one, I invite this person to send me a request and we'll try to design together something innovative, *if* I can build it and *if* I can be competitive.

I'll soon add links to the original designers/customers on the web site for Herms and Rims

Cheers
Manu


----------

